# Mora Knives?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A guy at work is telling me about these and says that they are the best he has owned. And the reviews on Amazon are pretty impressive.

More than anything, I am wondering if anyone can validate that they are awesome?

http://www.amazon.com/Mora-Knife-Sweden-Clipper-Carbon/dp/B004NFQD1I/ref=sr_1_5?s=outdoor-recreation&ie=UTF8&qid=1387819910&sr=1-5&keywords=mora


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

They are pretty inexpensive, might be worth buying one and finding out


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've never owned one but have come close to buying them a few times. There's a lot of people out there that love them, especially for the price.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got mora knives than I know what to do with.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I got mora knives than I know what to do with.....


Sharpen and use them. Every knife that I own and I have quite a few have seen duty in the field. It may of been only once but it cleaned and skinned a animal.

Back to the Mora knifes, buy one and use it and see how it does then get back to us here and give us a review. One problem that I have with reviews on Amazon or other on line catalogs is that the company can go in and lean the reviews towards the product weather it is a good knife or not.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They have a great web site: http://www.moraofsweden.se/home

I found a Mora mushroom knife on the web site that I have and I found a spoon knife (crappie knife) that I would like to have.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

One of the few outdoors writers that I actually trust is David Petzal. Here is a quick blog post that mentions the Moras.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting-gear/2011/01/scandinavian-knives

If you are looking for a good working knife at a decent price...check out the Cold Steel Pendelton Lite Hunter also. Mr. Petzal mentions it here.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/gun-nuts/2010/12/best-gifts-2


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

jpolson said:


> One of the few outdoors writers that I actually trust is David Petzal.


Me too. Besides being a curmudgeon, he is a man among men and knows what he writes/talks about.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

good to see some fellow field and stream readers here. This forum keeps getting better day after day.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

mora knifes can be had for less than $20 they are used widely in bush crafting . the helle is another good knife but more expensive. esee makes a good knife made in the usa if that is what you want. this place is completive with most prices around I have bought a few knifes from him
http://www.knifeworks.com/moraknives.aspx


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Dave Canterbury (of Dual Survival...uh...fame?) highly recommends them as well. Amazon has the best prices I have seen. Some as low as $8 if I remember correctly.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang you Bax*! I got looking at Mora knives on KnifeWorks web site and saw some fillet knives I needed. Before I could help myself I had ordered two knives. One plain blade with my name engraved in the blade and one with a descaler.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

^Yeah, I just ordered a fillet knife myself. If I like it, I may order more. Some of the bushcraft ones looked interesting.


----------

